# Gaming Error(XP-SP2) (EE2=Empire earth 2)



## hoangbui (May 19, 2008)

[FONT="Comic Sans MS"I Having a big error-i not really sure it an error---
look--i was install EE2 which know as empire earth 2 and everything is successfully--then i click on the launch ee2.
And Now I will show you my error---But The Only Thing That I Dont Understand is when it show up a picture of EE2 And loading... after the picture gone--the game gone--nothing happen--check in tech manager, process list-- and application list, everything give me only 1 result--EE2 Never Exist.!!!///that is my error


----------

